# bear whitetail



## bigfish1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

im going to rebuild an original bear whitetail (not the whitetail II ) the question I have is there anywhere to get the steel cables made


----------



## TTMartin (Oct 12, 2015)

+1 on this question


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

lots of older proshops should be able to make you a set of cables. The shop I work at in Canada made cables up till very recently but its very hard for us to get the steel cables anymore.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Contact Lancaster. I saw some archery catalog advertising steel cables, just can't remember what catalog.


----------



## Bub commander (Oct 12, 2015)

Have seen these. Can't remember


----------

